# Ever seen this before?



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought this 4600c off of ebay and on first inspection I thought its a pretty sweet reel and after a second look I noticed there's no thumb button or anyway to release the spool for that matter, this would be the fifth ambassaduer that I own and have never seen one like it, came from an old mans estate sale. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shouldn't there be a lever to push on the left side where that hole is at?..can't tell by the pic.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Better pic hopefully, there is no spot where a button used to be.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

It looked as though there was a slot to the left of where it says 'antireverse'...u can see it in the first pic but not the second...was thinking maybe the lever was broke off...mine have push levers right in that area...dunno.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

4600 denotes it is a thumbar type which is missing. There will be small slot on the inside of the frame on the right side where a pin from the missing thumbbar would have gone through the frame to disengage the levelwind. The thumbar was plastic and was located on the rear metal cross bar shown. It can break off.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

This is wide spool 4600, and the reel absolutely perfect no holes anywhere that could have held a thumb bar or button, and the first pic is the front of the reel it's a right handed reel.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

OK now u got me stumped...strange.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks to me like someone took side plates from a 4600 and put them on 6500 frame assembly. 6500 size reels have a push button frame (no holes) and a slot in the side plate for the push button. 4600 size reels (much smaller) have a built in push bar frame and no slots in the side plate.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

BigFishHunter said:


> Looks to me like someone took side plates from a 4600 and put them on 6500 frame assembly. 6500 size reels have a push button frame (no holes) and a slot in the side plate for the push button. 4600 size reels (much smaller) have a built in push bar frame and no slots in the side plate.


Bfh you hit the nail on the head I just took the reel apart and found the release mechanism but no hole in the side plate for the actuator to go through and of course no actuator, yep I got burned! Thanks guys for the help this dam thing is going back!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If there is no small slot on the inside of the frame on the right side, my best guess is the reel has the wrong frame. The frame would be for a pushbutton reel but the side plates for a thumbbar reel.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

leeabu said:


> If there is no small slot on the inside of the frame on the right side, my best guess is the reel has the wrong frame. The frame would be for a pushbutton reel but the side plates for a thumbbar reel.


Yeah that's right, I got screwed.


----------



## teichin641 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like a broken reel to me. That sucks


----------



## teichin641 (Apr 20, 2013)

AAaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## teichin641 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tttttttttytyuu


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If you are anywhere near Akron. I should have the parts on hand to make it a functioning push button reel.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

leeabu said:


> If you are anywhere near Akron. I should have the parts on hand to make it a functioning push button reel.


Thanks lee but I'm just going to send it back, I wanted it for spoon jigging and wanted the smaller framed 4600 for the weight. So hopefully I can get my money back and start from scratch.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Slyfly76 said:


> Thanks lee but I'm just going to send it back, I wanted it for spoon jigging and wanted the smaller framed 4600 for the weight. So hopefully I can get my money back and start from scratch.


I have a small spool 4600c4 mag I would sell if you are interested.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Let me see how I fare with this seller on ebay and if it works out I'll pm you about it. Thanks


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm showing my age here, but the original baitcasters back in the 50's had no "free-spooling" capabilities. There were two screws/knobs on either side of the spool which set the tension. But you simply heaved it and your line came off of the reel, and when you retreived it simply picked up the line without disengaging what we now know as the "free-spool." The reel shown looks to be from a much more modern era.


----------

